

Spam from Amazon SES (no way to report the issue) - sairamkunala
https://gist.github.com/sairam/3caa6f3ed64c5f42fbcf

======
sairamkunala
I looked at the FAQs of SES, there is no information on where to report the
email to. All I could do is "Report Spam" on gmail.

------
mjurek
Why dont you just unsubscribe from the link in the email?

~~~
sairamkunala
Its not a valid link . it throws a 404

